# Difference between Canon EOS 700D and Canon Rebel t5i



## samsam123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Many times when I look for information about Canon EOS 700D I find that people talk about this camera as Canon EOS 700D (Rebel t5i) but I can also find the Rebel t5i as another camera model of Canon, what are the differences between these 2 cameras? why is it talked about the 700d as 700d (rebel t5i)?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2017)

Look here:  Compare the Canon EOS 700D vs the Canon Rebel T5i

One is branded for Europe, the other for the North America market...they are the same machine.


----------

